# Fantastic Seaview



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The only thing I see I would change is fill in the seam on the bow. Otherwise top notch.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The video was a little over produced but that is a great build!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> The video was a little over produced but that is a great build!


_C'est vrai! _

I'd have to fill in around the windows, too. I think he must have thought that seam was extra detailing.

Otherwise, great build and lighting :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Fantastic. The video is an expression of true pride for the build and subject.
Peter


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes the seam is the only flaw.Love the fact that the Flying Sub can turn around with lights still on.The lighting system,as well as the built system is great.The diorama really adds something extra to the kit.I hope the builder joins Hobby Talk and teach us a thing or two about building the Seaview in this way.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I think he left the midline seam as well if you look, and that I just couldn't live with! That window seam is a bitch any way you look at it too! Lighting and diorama looks super, but I'd lose the out of scale fish. (keep the whale though...nice!) I think anyone would proudly display that in thier home or office. Nice job overall!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The lack of seam filling kills it for me. Otherwise, I like the weathering. And the diorama itself is great!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: A superb job that this builder can be very proud of. 
I don't mind the oversized fish, but you are correct about the distracting bow seam line around the viewports, and I will add the that the Flying Sub fins sould only have been pinstriped, not solid blue as painted.
But what the heck, those are HIS models, and he can paint them any way he wants to! I give him 4-1/2 out of 5 stars! :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know, if he meant to keep the bow windows removeable to show off the control room I could see that; otherwise, I'd like to know what the builder was thinking when he neglected to fill in those seams. I mean, if you watch the TV episodes you don't see the seams so why would you overlook them unless it was intentional? He even weathered the seams.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> ... if he meant to keep the bow windows removeable to show off the control room I could see that; otherwise, I'd like to know what the builder was thinking when he neglected to fill in those seams...


It doesn't appear that he filled any of the seams. The weathering, lighting, and diorama are good - basic assembly, not so much.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> It doesn't appear that he filled any of the seams. The weathering, lighting, and diorama are good - basic assembly, not so much.


I really like the weathering he did. In fact, I may use it as a guide when I weather my 1/350 Seaview only I'd tone it down for the smaller scale.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> You know, if he meant to keep the bow windows removeable to show off the control room I could see that; otherwise, I'd like to know what the builder was thinking when he neglected to fill in those seams. I mean, if you watch the TV episodes you don't see the seams so why would you overlook them unless it was intentional? He even weathered the seams.


Well, I wouldn't get in a twist over it. Maybe he can switch between the windows shown and the framed windows.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Putty.gonna need more putty

Steve


----------

